# 11" Ternetzi



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Just wanted to thank Ryan for the new 11" Ternetzi.







It was nice meeting you and the fish looks great in the tank.

Here are a few pictures he wanted me to post.

The *new* fish is to the left on all three pictures of the 15"+ Piraya.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the pics r way to small to even c the fish ...


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I see them just fine, and there freaking HUGE


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

what size tank man? they look great


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

nice pics and nice fish man. Can you get some closer pics of him and your piraya


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

nice tank and very nice p's


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hes huge nice pick up...also thats a sweet looking tank


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn those are big pygos. Looking good. What is that background? The tank looks awesome with that background.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Tank is a 155 bowfront

I'm trying to get a better picture of the piraya and ternetzi together, out of 60 pictures these are the best. The new fish causes the others to move and with the bowfront tank alot of pictures come out fuzzy. The piraya was Als that he grew out in his 400 gallon tank.

The background is a 3D one that fits inside your tank. It's from... Pangea Shop
I did a post on the installation here....
3D Background

Thanks Guys


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

The only word I can think of is awesome.......


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

now i can c the pics wow amazing pygos


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

What happened to the pic?







I want to see an 11" Tern!


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

He's there.

The other fish just makes him look small.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Nice tern and setup!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

nice little setup u have there... thinking of getting any more?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Massive looking shoal! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Man they look grreat together, That Piraya is just Huge And beautiful! Love your setup
and thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Great looking set up your pygos are monsters.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wonderful shoal and tank!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazing set up!..just simple and plain. The way I like it.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice


----------

